# Zebralight 501 vs. 501w beamshots?



## Ace12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have any beamshot comparisons of the cool and warm zebralights. I am thinking about buying one for work, but I want to see the color comparisons first.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Awww come on, someone has to have some comparison pics.


----------



## wapkil (Jan 10, 2010)

I made a white wall picture a while ago. It shows how they look like when shone together. Of course when only a single one is used, the brain corrects the colors so the difference is not that evident.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. Nice comparison. The 501w almost looks like an incan. 

Does the 501W really make that big of a difference as far as detail and color?


----------



## sigsour (Jan 11, 2010)

Go here: http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/ That is how I made my decision on my Zebralight.


----------



## wapkil (Jan 11, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> Thanks. Nice comparison. The 501w almost looks like an incan.



It does on this picture but it is cooler. When comparing to my 7C MC-E L-Mini, the 501w looks cool blue. It is somewhere in the middle between incans and cool white LEDs. 



Ace12 said:


> Does the 501W really make that big of a difference as far as detail and color?



I think it's highly subjective. I like warm tints so much that I don't buy anything that isn't 4000K or warmer. Others prefer cool 6500K ones so YMMV.


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have some ZL comparisons here

Cool vs Warm Comparisons here

just remember that picture color you see on your monitor is not necessarily what you will see in person due to color gamut variations, monitor adjustments made, and camera settings, etc...

there are some good threads in the LED forum about LED tints and color rendition.


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Jan 11, 2010)

After using both an H60 and then an H501w, I found even the H501w to be slightly on the cool side. Not sure why this is the case, since it is a 5A. At any rate, the H60 definitely makes it more difficult to distinguish detail/depth and color variation.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 11, 2010)

sigsour said:


> Go here: http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/ That is how I made my decision on my Zebralight.


 

Interesting. The H30 looks like it has more output than the 501, but according to the specs the 501 is suppost to be brighter.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 11, 2010)

lebox97 said:


> I have some ZL comparisons here
> 
> Cool vs Warm Comparisons here
> 
> ...


 

Hey lebox, In the second link you provided, was that a zebralight comparison in the second set of pics (hallway)?


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Ace12
First link is pics of actual output from each specific light.

sample pics in second link - were created using some EagleTac M2 models with a diffuser installed for the flood effect. I used those high output models to show the contrast between Bluish-Cool and Yellowish-Warm LED Color/Tint.

My experience is that the Zebralights have less of this contrast. ie Zebralight Cool is not as blue, and Zebralight Warm is not as yellow as what you see in those sample pics. YMMV

Tod




Ace12 said:


> Hey lebox, In the second link you provided, was that a zebralight comparison in the second set of pics (hallway)?


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 12, 2010)

So why does the H30 seem so much brighter than the 501 in all of the comparisons in the link posted by Sigsour?


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 13, 2010)

specs:
*H30 (CR123) is 80 lumen
H501 (AA) is 96 lumen* (= 20% brighter)

don't know why - different camera setting perhaps?

Cheers



Ace12 said:


> So why does the H30 seem so much brighter than the 501 in all of the comparisons in the link posted by Sigsour?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 13, 2010)

animated gif comparing H501 and H501w indoor (400KiB file)


----------

